# Wedding Reception, first time.



## Raven18 (Jun 19, 2015)

The goal was to be a second photographer for free to gain experience and hopefully have rights to the photos I took so I can add them to a portfolio. (the person I was going to ask, would let me have the rights for sure)

Well, an opportunity came up and now I have a reception to shoot.
Just me, and for not very much $...
It will be in a backyard, have lights hanging from the trees, and have a tent. 
I was thinking that I could set up an area to do portraits of the guests with the lights in the background, maybe get some done with the sun setting and sky (if the location works out for that).
But otherwise, just roam around and get some shots in.

Are they any words of advice, big no-nos not to do, things I should do?
Thank you.

also
My gear consists of an a6000, kit lens, sigma 60mm f2.8, sakar 80-200mm f3.9 (permenant at f3.9 because it is broken), sakar 35-70mm f3.9, nissin i40, 2x yongnuo 560iv, 8' light stands with umbrellas.
It was just my birthday and I have some birthday money, was thinking of buying the FE 28/2. When I use my kit lens I end up around ~28mm with a lot of shots anyways (been eyeing it for a while now).
Maybe a 42mm equivalent lens might work well as opposed to relying on the kit lens for the wider shots, plus it is much faster than the kit lens.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 19, 2015)

You may want to peruse the Professional section for help.
I do not do this type photography so am no help, there are lots of pros hanging around here though


----------



## Raven18 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you, I did soon realise after posting this, that it might be more suited in the aspiring professional section.
Are mods able to move threads?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 19, 2015)

Raven18 said:


> Thank you, I did soon realise after posting this, that it might be more suited in the aspiring professional section.
> Are mods able to move threads?


 Why yes.  Yes, we are!


----------



## Raven18 (Jun 20, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Why yes.  Yes, we are!



Thank you!
Ended up purchasing the FE 28mm f/2. Exactly what I needed for indoor shots and wider night shots.

I am currently preparing to go to the reception. Both exciting and nerve-racking.
I have received some tips from friends who do weddings, going to be a learning experience.

Good thing I do not have to worry about the ceremony portion.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 20, 2015)

This is the fun, easy part of wedding work.  Just relax, and enjoy.  Do your best to blend in, and not be seen.  People act much more naturally when they don't know there's a camera around.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 20, 2015)

May be too late for a word of advice but I would suggest making sure you get a set of photos that include every person that attends. Sometimes you have to just hold the camera up way over your head and take some group shots to be sure that every person is in at least one. Get there early enough to get shots of the table decorations and the food layout also... good luck and have fun with it..


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 20, 2015)

I would think the best thing at this point (and I was thinking the same thing, might be late in the day) would be going around taking pictures; go early and get some test shots, figure out exposure, etc. Make sure you're framing to not cut people off, get their feet in the shot if it's full body. Notice your backgrounds, change your vantage point accordingly when needed.

For future reference, If you want to set up some sort of place for guests to get pictures taken I think you'd need to do a test run first. Set up in your (or some relative/friend's) back yard and string up some lights at the appropriate time of day and get some test shots and see what works. 

I would say a big no-no (from now on) would be trying to do paid work without the proper skills. Take a class, find a camera club, etc. - learn what to do before you get into getting paid so you aren't setting yourself up for failure. Yes, everyone starts somewhere, but you need to know what you're doing so you're not going in unprepared. The reason I say that is because what you're asking sounds as if you still have a lot of learning to do.

Go learn and practice, practice, practice. Try going to community events like fairs etc. where attendees are allowed to bring cameras and take pictures, then you could practice framing and focusing efficiently as things are happening. Maybe try finding a photographer in your area that would let you shadow them at a wedding so you can learn.

Try American Society of Media Photographers or look up PPA for resources do you can also learn about contracts, pricing, getting permission/releases signed, etc.


----------



## Raven18 (Jun 27, 2015)

Went perfect for my first time!
Thanks everyone for advice, I checked it while i was setting up.
Got some shots from the venue, tried to be stealthy and catch good candid shots.
They love the photos, I finished my edits on Friday and delivered then.
I can do better, I just need more practice in events like this.

This was quite the situation for my first wedding work, everything was going wrong for them; 40 people did not show up, the groom wore a polo and khakis (Bride did not care but made their photos together weird for a wedding), there was a brawl at 11pm (I left 30 mins prior).

Also I was only being paid $75.

Here is the flickr album


Mr Mrs Hunt Flickr - Photo Sharing 

Here are a few photos




[url=https://flic.kr/p/uhoTxi]
	


[url=https://flic.kr/p/uWE4Rm]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd keep working on your framing, especially as things are happening at an event; I think that's a good idea to get a lot more practice.

The second posed shot is nice but the first one has too much of that wrinkled/stretched fabric overhead in the frame and not enough space at the bottom. Notice your backgrounds, why is the guy to the right in the picture of the b&g? he isn't part of the scene or adding to the picture. Get set with a good background before the dancing (or whatever will be happening next) begins, walk around and figure out where would be some good vantage points.

The last one's not bad but it seems rather dark and that bright spot above his head makes for a visual distraction; it would have helped to take a step or two so that wasn't in the picture, change your vantage point a little and think about where the subjects are standing. And get them both looking at the camera.

I think people may be happy with pictures that were done at little cost to them, but eventually I don't know that customers would be willing to pay for them (at a competitive price). I'd keep learning and practicing so you can be successful at it.


----------



## Raven18 (Jun 27, 2015)

The most important thing I learned I need is Efficiency. 
I know I can do a better job at pretty much everything if I took more time, but I realized being able to do it quickly and with quality is one of the biggest skill in wedding photography.

I planned to work for free and get experience in, just happens that they said they needed a photog and said it was $75 for just the reception (Wedding day pics were done in February). If they said they needed one for $1000-2000 I would have recommended someone who I knew could do it perfect.

Thank you for the critique and advice, I had to make due with what I was given in this event. While doing it I knew there were many things I could and should have done differently Hopefully I can soon be a second photographer at a full wedding and learn more about the work flow.

also, like you said about space at the bottom
more space like this? or is this not enough?



DSC00769 by Michael Barry, on Flickr


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 28, 2015)

I like the last one, it's sharp and clear and well lighted, but would crop in just a tad - taking space from the right side and top but keeping all of the dress. Personally I like to see the subject fill as much of the frame as possible.


----------

